
I am a North Korean defector - Shivetya
http://www.dailylife.com.au/life-and-love/real-life/i-am-a-north-korean-defector-20140407-36860.html
======
Ryanmf
This episode of Frontline[0] from January aired for the first time (I think,
DVR marked it as new) on KQED in the Bay Area this week. It profiles several
defectors, as well as the editor of Asia Press[1] and is certainly worth an
hour of your time.

[0] [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/secret-state-of-
nort...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/secret-state-of-north-korea/)

[1]
[http://www.asiapress.org/rimjingang/english/](http://www.asiapress.org/rimjingang/english/)

------
bglazer
Does anyone know what they do/teach in the South Korean 'education centers'
for Northern defectors? It must be an interesting challenge to bridge the gap
to completely brainwashed people.

------
spingsprong
There is a lot more information from North Korean defectors here
[http://www.nknews.org/category/nk-voices/ask-a-north-
korean/](http://www.nknews.org/category/nk-voices/ask-a-north-korean/)

------
ForHackernews
If anyone is interested, this is an excellent book about the lives of people
inside North Korea, told through the eyes of several defectors:
[http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Envy-Ordinary-Lives-
North/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Envy-Ordinary-Lives-
North/dp/0385523912/)

------
aaronem
I hope she didn't use her real name; it will likely go hard with her family
still in NK if she did.

------
bane
Relevant: [http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2014/04/01/north-
korean-r...](http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2014/04/01/north-korean-
refugees-mostly-satisfied-in-south-korea/)

------
chrisbennet
Why do they call them "defectors"? They seem more like escapees.

~~~
Cuuugi
It's the word for leaving one country for another. Their reasons for leaving
may vary, but its the best word to describe it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defection](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defection)

